# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Industria >  La interconexión eléctrica subterránea España-Francia

## Jonasino

> Esta interconexión eléctrica subterránea es una obra pionera en el mundo que permitirá duplicar la capacidad de intercambio de electricidad entre Francia y España, redundando en una mayor seguridad y estabilidad en los dos sistemas eléctricos.
> 
> Red Eléctrica de España (REE) y Réseau de Transport d'Électricité (RTE) firmaron en 2008 un acuerdo para constituir, a partes iguales, la sociedad Inelfe con el fin de ejecutar la construcción de una nueva línea eléctrica que uniera España y Francia por el este de los Pirineos, una infraestructura que duplicará la capacidad de intercambio con Francia de 1.400 a 2.800 megavatios (MW), y aumentará la seguridad, estabilidad y calidad del suministro eléctrico de los dos países.
> 
> La interconexión, declarada proyecto de interés europeo, permitirá además mejorar la calidad del suministro de las poblaciones del Roussillon y del Empordà, garantizar el suministro eléctrico necesario para el correcto funcionamiento del tren de alta velocidad en el lado español, e integrar un mayor volumen de energía renovable en la red, especialmente de energía eólica procedente del sistema ibérico.
> 
> La nueva línea tiene un trazado de 64,5 kilómetros que enlaza los municipios de Santa Llogaia, cerca de Figueres (España), con Baixas, próximo a Perpiñán (Francia). El trazado de la interconexión va soterrado en zanja de hormigón menos el túnel de 8,5 kilómetros que atraviesa los Pirineos y que transcurre paralelo a la línea ferroviaria de alta velocidad.
> 
> La inversión total de la interconexión asciende a 700 millones de euros. Cuenta con una financiación de 225 millones de euros en el marco del programa europeo EEPR (European Energy Programme for Recovery) y la financiación del Banco Europeo de  Inversiones  a  través  de  un  préstamo  de  350  millones de euros concedido a RTE y REE.
> ...


Visita virtual: http://www.ree.es/sites/all/inelfe/

Fuente: REE

----------

embalses al 100% (04-nov-2015),Varanya (07-jul-2015)

----------

